# Youtube & Safari : du bug et toujours du bug !



## le20sur20 (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

youtube n'arrete pas de planter sur Safari (Firefox aucun probleme).
C'est énnervant et j'aimerais savoir ce que je pourrais faire. 

Vous me direz utilise Firefox... oui mais :

1- je n'aime pas fuir les problemes je prefere les resoudre et/ ou comprendre

2  -tous mes marques pages à jour sont dans safari et je ne sais pas comment les exporter dans firefox en les REMPLACANT (écrasant ) les marques pages firefox.


Est-ce que vous aussi Safari quitte inopinément quand vous regardez des vidéo youtube ? Je voulais donner des liens en exemples mais j'arrive meme pas  à aller sur la page de youtube.com, elle s'affiche...Et ça quitte !


----------



## houlala63 (20 Avril 2010)

ça sent les préférences de safari qui déconnent ....

Essayez  de virer le fichier de préférences de Safari à la corbeille:
/(Utilisateur)/Bibliothèque/Preferences
com.apple.Safari.plist

Pas d'inquiétude, au prochain démarrage de safari,un nouveau fichier com.apple.Safari.plist 'sain' sera crée .


----------



## le20sur20 (21 Avril 2010)

Malheureusement non ce n'est pas ça. J'ai supprimé com.apple.Safari.plist ainsi que com.apple.Safari.plist saved, et vidé corbeille, redémarré, mais youtube fait toujours planter Safari de la meme maniere : j'arrive sur la page (tout s'affiche correctement) et 3 à 4 secondes plus tard, Safari quitte inopinément.

J'ai remarqué que tant que je ne descend pas (avec la molette), que je ne bouge pas la souris, safari ne plante pas.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2010)

et ce qui est clair c'est que ca sent l'erreur de section -> "à plein nez", je dirais ! On déménage!
et la flemme

safari et youtube c'est dans internet
et y a déjà plein de sujets là dessus


table d'orientation des  forums macgeneration 

il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo( ou autres ) mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co ( ajout des termes à chercher)


----------



## le20sur20 (21 Avril 2010)

Et bien cher pascalformac figure toi que j'avais deja fait ces recherches mais qu'aucun probleme n'était clairement semblable au mien. Donc je me suis permis de créer un nouveau topic. 

D'ailleurs si vous voulez bien m'aider je suis prenneur de toute proposition.


----------



## houlala63 (21 Avril 2010)

alors c'est flash player qui déconne 
->désinstallation avec l'outil disponible chez Adobe puis réinstallation du plugin flash


----------



## Fifisamba (22 Avril 2010)

bizarrement j'ai le même souci, et je m'en suis rendu compte dimanche 
avant tout allait bien 
et avec firefox tout va encore bien . 
j'ai fait la même manip que ce qui est demandé. 
Vu que je suis une bille en installation / désinstallation ,est il envisageable de m'expliquer comment on désinstalle le truc adobe ? 
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2010)

je signale en passant que youtube semble avoir " monté" d'un cran les minimums requis

jusqu'il y a quelques jours sur OS anciens ( ou navigateurs) on avait un avis poussant à changer de version de navigateur 
on pouvait continuer ves la video

ce n'est plus possible ( messages similaires + nouveau message indiquant ca passera pas changer de navigteur

firefox est le seul qui permette de continuer

-
quant à la desinstall de flash
c'est indiqué mille fois en archives
passer par le desinstalleur Adobe ( soit fourni avec le flash, soit à prendre chez adobe macromedia)


----------



## le20sur20 (22 Avril 2010)

Je vais bien sur suivre vos conseils et réinstaller flash. Mais avant une interrogation... si le probleme venait de flash, est ce que je ne devrais pas avoir ce probleme aussi sur dailymotion, sur wat etc....  sur ces autres sites ça marche nickel, ça plante jamais.

pascalformac, je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris... ça signifierait que tant que je reste OS Tiger ça ne marchera jamais ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2010)

je n'ai pas dit ca
j'ai juste indiqué que youtube a changé des choses ces derniers jours


et en passant coté " nettoyage" 
avec flash ne pas oublier
les caches de navigateurs
ET la MASSE de fichiers 100% flash liés aux videos vues  ( bien planqués dans ....Preferences /macromedia)


----------



## le20sur20 (23 Avril 2010)

J'ai résolu le probleme et franchement, j'ai honte. J'ai fait la mise à jour de Safari 4.0.5. Depuis ça marche.
En tout cas merci pour vos conseils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h55 ----------

J'en profite malgré tout pour faire du nettoyage. Où se trouve le dossier cache de safari et de firefox ?   

dans macromedia il y a quatre dossiers. lequel je peux/dois supprimer ?

#Security
#SharedObjects
macromedia.com
www.macromedia.com


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2010)

rien ne t'oblige à virer les données macromedia

et de toutes facons concernant  contenu de la bibliotheque de session
une suppression de fichier  n'a pas de conséquence hyper dramatique
car si l'appli en a besoin elle le recrée

( attention selon les fichiers ca entraine un reset de réglage de l'appli, par exemple changer  la ou les plist  d'une appli est une des grandes methodes de reparation-reset local)


quant aux caches safari et firefox
le bon sens :
dans le dossier...caches
(de session)


----------



## richard-deux (23 Avril 2010)

le20sur20 a dit:


> J'ai résolu le probleme et franchement, j'ai honte. J'ai fait la mise à jour de Safari 4.0.5. Depuis ça marche.
> En tout cas merci pour vos conseils.[



J'avais le même problème, j'en parlais ici.
Depuis la mise à jour de Safari, Youtube fonctionne correctement.


----------



## le20sur20 (24 Avril 2010)

pascalformac, avant tout je voulais te remercier pour ta participation rès active sur tous mes topics (et dieu sait qu'il y en a eu un certain nombre). 

Ceci étant dis, je ne pense pas vider le dossier macromedia si ça risque d'entrainer un reset de l'appli.

D'autre part quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer en quoi consiste les caches ? 

Y a t il des éléments qui deviennent vite obsolètes qui occupent de la place un peu inutilement dans la bibliotheque (comme les caches). Si ces éléments prennent plus d'une dizaine de Mo c'est dans mon intéret de faire un grand ménage pour gagner de la place non ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

les caches et c'est expliqué dans plein de tutos ont divers fonctions ( utiles)

comme par exemple afficher très vite un contenu déjà visité une fois ( page de web , video vue)
ca evite à l'ordi d'agir comme à premiere visite

des caches de session  ( et certains autres)  se nettoyent
nullement obligatoire mais ca fait partie des entretiens courants
d'autant que dans certains cas ( caches de navigateurs par exemple)
de gros dossiers caches peuvent...faire ralentir la navigation

par contre ne pas partir dans l'exces inverse  virer tous les caches de tout , tout le temps
il y a par exemple des endroits où laisser les caches tranquilles est le plus simple
(sauf si panne de l'outil en question)

tu peux allegrerment virer les caches flash 
(sauf si tu as l'intention de recuperer un des films , et encore il y a d'autres methodes)

Maintenance ( chez titanium) ou onyx ( chez titanium) font l'essentiel des nettoyages et maintenances
le reste c'est à voir au coup par coup en cas de souci


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Avril 2010)

Et tu conseilles plutot Maintenance ou onyx pour un novice comme moi ? Les deux sont gratuits ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2010)

maintenance c'est onyx en version allégée
voir le site


----------



## Fifisamba (23 Juin 2010)

bonjour 
j'ai cru comprendre que pour le flash , il faut désinstaller avec leur désinstallateur dispo sur le site adobe. 
pour réinstaller, j'ai pas compris. 
et ça peut aider pour youtube ?
j'ai safari version 3.2.1
et Mac OS X version 10.5.6 
merci pour vos réponses, mais je galère un peu 
J'ai des soucis avec la rubrique téléchargements, et iphoto et d'autres trucs, mais là c'est plutôt moi qui sait pas les utiliser
Quand j'avais mon vieux windows, j'ai des potes qui m'avaient aidé, par contre là j'ai personne pour le faire.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2010)

déja je vois un truc qui va pas
 OS PAS à jour
il y a eu divers maj depuis decembre 20*08*

-reparations des autorisations et chargement install de la mise à jour combinée 10.5.8
et APRES on verra
ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL866?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Jacques Joly (24 Juin 2010)

Je n'avais jamais pu me connecter sur Youtube avec quelque navigateur que ce soit : je viens d'y arriver grâce à quelqu'un dans la discussion qui a suggéré que cela venait d'un proxy, alors voici ce que j'ai fait : préf réseau /ethernet/ proxys / et dans la rubrique du bas : "ignorer les réglages proxys pour ces hôtes et domaines" écrire : www.youtube.com
puis redémarrer l'ornateur;. et j'ai maintenant youtube à la fois sur Safari (version 5) et Mozilla Firefox.
En espérant que ça aura pu aider quelqu'un.
Bien à vous.


----------



## jidoto (21 Janvier 2012)

rassures toi utube plante aussi sur firefox et sous windows 7 : je n'ai pas non plus de solution ," qui qui n'en a?????":love:


----------



## jc7net (28 Mars 2012)

J'ai résolu mon problème avec ce plugins ici YoutubeHTML5
dans le site verticalforest
Salut

Ps: mes sucies étions dans le décalage entre le son/video y ça prenne une vie pour charger les vidéos


----------



## el doudou (11 Avril 2012)

jc7net a dit:


> J'ai résolu mon problème avec ce plugins ici YoutubeHTML5
> dans le site verticalforest
> Salut
> 
> Ps: mes sucies étions dans le décalage entre le son/video y ça prenne une vie pour charger les vidéos



Ce "patch" t'a permis de charger les vidéos plus rapidement, est-ce que l'interface change ?
Merci


----------



## jc7net (12 Avril 2012)

Les deux.. Mais par contre il une semaine que Youtube chez Safari est revenue normal de nouveau, j'avais aussi désactivé le sur les préférences  du Youtube "le test du lecteur HTML5" dans la chaine Youtube.  Ici http://www.youtube.com/html5/?gl=FR&hl=fr


----------



## lappartien (12 Avril 2012)

?????

aucun pb de lecture avec safari 5.0.6 et you tube....


----------

